# Circle hooks on flys



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I saw a post on circle hooks and it reminded me, I tied some streamers with circle hooks and my hook up rate went to s#$t. What can I do to improve my hook ups?


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

If you try to "set the hook" with a cicle, you pull it away from the fish. The act of stripping the line is the same as trying to "set the hook."

Or not. 

I've never tried a circle hook fly so I'm just guessing.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, I think your right. I do set the hook when fishing streamers and the such. I read a few articles on tying with circle hooks so I tried it. Its kind of hard not to set the hook when you normally have to hit them a couple of times with "J" hooks.I think I'm going to stick with regular ole hooks. Thanks.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've tried circle hook flies and they just do not work FOR ME. Where I fish, I really need to use weedless flies and any attempt at rigging a weedguard on a circle hook makes it totally fishless.

Probably 99% of the SW flies I tie are on Mustad 3407 or 3411 hooks, usually in size 2-2/0. More than 50% are tied with weedguards.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ive caught plenty of fish on circle hooked flies, just dont set the hook????


----------

